# slow pc problem not found



## himanshurp (Nov 20, 2013)

i have 	
AMD FX 8350 processer
Asus AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7770 2 GB ddr5 graphic card
MSI 970A-G46 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB
and using 600w zeb. psu
 with this conf. my pc is slow and web surfing is also slow but gaming is ok ,sometimes it restart automatically plz help friends i cant found problem..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2013)

Do a scan with this Anti virus:Download Microsoft Security Essentials - FileHippo.com
Then install this also:Download CCleaner 4.07.4369 - FileHippo.com
Run both of them and restart and see the difference in speed. If your performance hasn't improved then do a clean installation of the OS along with the above softwares.OK.


----------



## PratikV (Nov 21, 2013)

OP, How old is your system?.
As all people say, always get Branded PSU for system, cause at extreme load the PSU may not be able to provide sufficient Wattage.
Try the Antivirus / malware software and run it. Have you installed the Graphic drivers properly...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2013)

@op; get rid of that crap PSU asap. These crap/local PSUs don't supply rated Amperage and Voltages are also dirty (including random spikes). Get a good quality Corsair or Seasonic PSU.

Sudden restart is generally caused due to overheating. Which cabinet do you have?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

the restart may be occurring due to the psu which does not deliver the amount of wattage you different components needs. you should get a new psu asap for the safety of your pc.
also this does not seem to be a virus problem.


----------



## himanshurp (Nov 22, 2013)

i have just buy a month ago and facing this problem as i started it,,as i am using windows 7 and 64 bit os i have just givan my psu to service centre for replacing it


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 23, 2013)

what is a local PSU? Are they made in INDIA or forign made crap things?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is a local PSU? Are they made in INDIA or forign made crap things?



local/desi psu are craps made in india like zebronics,mercury,foxin,iball etc.they are not reliable at all. you should get a good quality psu anyway.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 23, 2013)

are the all bangalore made?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2013)

32bit OS or 64bit OS ?


----------



## Minion (Nov 23, 2013)

Change your PSU as soon as possible.download malware byte anti malware scan your computer then download system mechanic free version analyze your system.


----------

